# Brian spots Smokey Barn



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Another interesting, great review by Brian and this time of Forum pal and not under the radar so far as we're concerned, Smokey Barn.

http://www.brian-coffee-spot.com/2015/10/14/smokey-barn/


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Great write-up. I'm currently on my second of three bags from Smokey Barn. This is the first time I've tried any of their beans.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> Great write-up. I'm currently on my second of three bags from Smokey Barn. This is the first time I've tried any of their beans.


Agreed, I just finished the last of three bags. The Smokey Barn Yirgacheffe Gerbota for me was one of the best coffees I have had, ever - well certainly in the last couple of years. It was also the first time I had purchased from there, and don't think it will be my last.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

That is the exact same one as I was drinking earlier today.

Good choice.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. It was an interesting read, though when I read it back, did say to myself a few times "God - why did I say THAT?!".


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

If/when in that area, I shall certainly try making a point of visiting your roastery. Espresso bar looks pretty cool.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Yeah the set up inside looks very cool!


----------

